

India Is Producing a Generation of Wimps - r0h4n
http://blog.lifeasparesh.in/2010/11/india-is-producing-generation-of-wimps.html

======
savgn
This post seems to overgeneralize things and in the process paints an
inaccurate picture of the state of things in India. There are sections of
people who focus on superficial things, but they're a very small
demographic(the super rich in a few cities like Pune and Mumbai).

The majority of the people(including teenagers) live within their means and
splurge on things only occasionally.

India does not have many entrepreneurs and risk takers but that's an age old
problem, not something that sprung up suddenly.

------
Tyrannosaurs
Kind of railing against the dying of the light isn't it?

Yep, people are a bit superficial and things might be a bit better if they
weren't but if you want to change that you need a fairly fundamental change in
the nature of society and what it rewards rather than a plea to people to act
in a way which, the way things are structure at present, doesn't work in their
own best interests.

------
ilkhd2
Never been in India, but seem to be true to whole world.

